# LPGA whats in the bag got me thinking



## shewy (Jan 13, 2013)

Looking around some of the winners bags from tournaments and there set ups and distances.
To me the PGA tour guys are just way out of my league but the LPGA distances are not dissimilair to my own.
There are a lot of LPGA girls who only have 6i and above and play a combo of hybrids and woods below this.
Do you think a lot of mid handicappers would benifit from this set up? (may buy a 5h anyways for summer)
My 5 i is 24 degrees which is a 3 iron in old money.


----------



## virtuocity (Jan 13, 2013)

Good post.  Something to think about.

I know I'm going to take my 5 iron out of the bag in my next bag reshuffle.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm going the opposite way - practising hard with both 5i and 4i at the range and not carrying either my hybrid or five iron over the winter - forcing me to use the four iron more on the course and hopefully have more confidence with the longer irons come the new season. That's working well so far - used it twice yesterday and hit the green both times.

Having said that, I'll see how it's going when the serious stuff starts; if the hybrid is going to help it'll be in the bag!


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 13, 2013)

Would it not be easier ( and cheaper ) to learn how to use it before replacing it?


----------



## thecraw (Jan 13, 2013)

shewy said:



			Looking around some of the winners bags from tournaments and there set ups and distances.
To me the PGA tour guys are just way out of my league but the LPGA distances are not dissimilair to my own.
There are a lot of LPGA girls who only have 6i and above and play a combo of hybrids and woods below this.
Do you think a lot of mid handicappers would benifit from this set up? (may buy a 5h anyways for summer)
My 5 i is 24 degrees which is a 3 iron in old money.
		
Click to expand...

Suzanne Petterson is on record somewhere saying anyone from a 4 handicap or above would improve by carrying more hybrids and dumping the macho long irons. 

She is 100% correct. (and hot)


----------



## richy (Jan 13, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Suzanne Petterson is on record somewhere saying anyone from a 4 handicap or above would improve by carrying more hybrids and dumping the macho long irons. 

She is 100% correct. (and hot)








Click to expand...

She is hot


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 13, 2013)

richy said:



			She is hot
		
Click to expand...

But is she correct?

KJ Choi uses a lot of hybrids - is he hot?


----------



## palindromicbob (Jan 13, 2013)

I have often heard it said that someone with males especially, those with slower swing speeds, could accomplish more by trying to replicate pro ladies than pro men.


----------



## richy (Jan 13, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			But is she correct?

KJ Choi uses a lot of hybrids - is he hot?
		
Click to expand...

In his own little way


----------



## duncan mackie (Jan 13, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Suzanne Petterson is on record somewhere saying anyone from a 4 handicap or above would improve by carrying more hybrids and dumping the macho long irons. 

She is 100% correct. (and hot)








Click to expand...

she's correct too


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 13, 2013)

richy said:



			In his own little way
		
Click to expand...

:clap:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 13, 2013)

I agree entirely that most high-mid handicappers would be better off with hybrids. They aren't a magic wand though and still need work and practice.


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 13, 2013)

When I was playing off 12, my lady golf coach advised me to watch the LPGA rather than the PGA as I'd benefit more from studying their slower swings, wasn't the only thing I benefited from


----------



## thecraw (Jan 13, 2013)

palindromicbob said:



			I have often heard it said that someone with males especially, those with slower swing speeds, *could accomplish more by trying to replicate pro ladies than pro men*.
		
Click to expand...

Yip, my moobs are getting bigger. I'll soon be a B cup.


ne:


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jan 13, 2013)

I can hit my 4 iron a lot better than my hybrid hook, hook, hook see if the pro can do something in my next lesson.


----------



## One Planer (Jan 14, 2013)

I've always been of the mindset that if you can't hit a 4 iron consistantly, what makes people think they can hit a 4H any better?

I understand the reasoning behind hybids and the tech in getting the ball to fly but if you cant swing a 4 iron properly a hybrid isn't going to be much help. Like Homer says, they aren't a magic wand.

Generally speaking, the longer the club, the harder to it is to hit well. Do a side by side comparison of a hybrid and iron. 

Mizuno JPX 825 4H - Length 38.75"
Mizuno JPX 825 4i - Length 38.25"

Any club is only as good as the meat ball swinging it.


----------



## shewy (Jan 14, 2013)

I hit a much better 4h than 4i. Most hybrids are longer than there iron (in length) couterpart, Mizuno are the exception.


----------



## JustOne (Jan 14, 2013)

thecraw said:








Click to expand...

I wouldn't have known who you were talking about without the pic


----------



## One Planer (Jan 14, 2013)

JustOne said:



			I wouldn't have known who you were talking about without the pic 

Click to expand...

Sorry what was the question 


:smirk:


----------



## shewy (Jan 28, 2013)

I know it's a couple of weeks since my last post on this subect but I work away,I managed to get my hands on a Burner 09 5H for the pricely sum of Â£20 and could not pass it up at that price.
Took it to the range and it's a piece of cake to hit, surprisingly I hit my 5iron equally well and distances were similar.So booked in for a launch monitor session on Thursday to try and figure out the best yardage gaps between the 3 wood and 6 iron,throwing in a 5 wood for confussion purposes as well.
SO that will be 3w,5w,3h (19),4h (22), 5h (25), 5i 24 and 6i at 26.5. it will be interesting thats for sure.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 29, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Yip, my moobs are getting bigger. I'll soon be a B cup.


ne:
		
Click to expand...


So is that an under or an over?


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 30, 2013)

shewy said:



			I know it's a couple of weeks since my last post on this subect but I work away,I managed to get my hands on a Burner 09 5H for the pricely sum of Â£20 and could not pass it up at that price.
Took it to the range and it's a piece of cake to hit, surprisingly I hit my 5iron equally well and distances were similar.So booked in for a launch monitor session on Thursday to try and figure out the best yardage gaps between the 3 wood and 6 iron,throwing in a 5 wood for confussion purposes as well.
SO that will be 3w,5w,3h (19),4h (22), 5h (25), 5i 24 and 6i at 26.5. it will be interesting thats for sure.
		
Click to expand...

Looking like an ok line up... 24* for a 5 iron though... thats for another topic that we have already done to death I guess.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 30, 2013)

after watching the pros spray it all over the place with hybrids ive come to the conclusions that one hits the long sticks well.  you are best staying out of trouble and avoiding these card destroying clubs.  this includes woods.


----------



## shewy (Jan 31, 2013)

Well back from the launch monitor session and its as you were for me 5 iron was way more consistent than the 5 hybrid,especially in the wind today. The 19 hybrid stays as it was around 10 yards shorter than the 5 wood but again more consistent,anyway I can always hit the 3 wood.
The surprise came with the driver, I thought I had the settings nailed at 11.25 open, launch was 20 degrees and spin near 4000rpm, driver now set at 9 degrees and spin down to 3200 but still launching at 16 degrees. It did gain me 25 yards though,but the pro thinks a different shaft may get me 15-20 more yards. ss was still mince at 90 mph though (must go to the gym!)


----------

